# Former Ms Figure Olympia Davana Medina to Enter IFBB Europa Hartford Bikini Champions



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2010)

Former Ms Figure Olympia Davana Medina to Enter IFBB Europa  Hartford Bikini Championships!                                               
 by FMG Press Release                                        

*FMG PRESS RELEASE*
 JULY 14, 2010

 Anybody who was at the 2010 NPC Team Universe Championships this past  weekend in N.J. had an opportunity to see Figure 







pioneer & the only 3-time IFBB Figure  Olympia champion Davana Medina enjoying the competition.  Those that saw  her realized she wasn't just here as a spectator, she was hear to do  some research.  Everybody was asking her about those rumors of her  comeback to competition.  Davana didn't let on then but we are here to  confirm the rumors that Davana Medina is returning to the IFBB &  will be making her return competing in the 2010 IFBB Europa Show Of  Champions Pro Bikini in Hartford on July 23rd & 24th.   And she has re-signed with FMG who had the great pleasure of managing  Davana Medina's entire NPC & IFBB career starting in 2001 until her  retirement.  Davana is also the first former FMG athlete that we have  re-signed to work with.

 Former FMG athlete & another IFBB Figure pioneer Jaime Franklin  reconnected Davana with us at the 2009 Arnold Fitness Weekend.   Initially we thought she might return in Figure but after lengthy  discussions with Davana the new IFBB Bikini division seemed to be the  perfect fit of what she was looking to accomplish.

 Next was getting Davana a trainer to help her get on stage in 2010 to  qualify for the inaugural 2010 IFBB Bikini Olympia. That trainer turned  out to be her old friend, FMG athlete & 4-time IFBB Fitness Olympia  champion Adela Garcia.

 Adela stated, ‘I am honored and excited to be working with Davana as  we go way back. Davana is an extremely hard working athlete & when  she puts her mind into a goal, she goes after it all the way. When I was  told about Davana returning to compete I reached out to her & ever  since Davana & I have been talking about her returning into  competition. I knew she wanted to compete again & once I knew she  was game, I told her "Girl, I am your girl & we are in it to Win  it".  You have 2 Olympia Champions mentality & all you create is  fire to Win.  Davana will step on that Bikini Olympia stage ready and  O.F.F. Challenge is ecstatic to have her on board.  Thank you so much  for the great opportunity to be part of your new journey Davana. Thank  you FMG for trusting me to bring her ready to do some damage.'
 Look out because Davana Medina is back to rock IFBB Bikini the way  she did IFBB Figure in the last decade!

 To contact Davana Medina for appearances, endorsements, interviews  & modeling, contact FMG at   fitnessdivasproductions@verizon.net  This e-mail address is being  protected from spambots.


----------



## unclem (Jul 15, 2010)

i loved to know what happen to cory everson. i think her marriage fell apart. but she was a hot ms olympia. i bet she doesnt have clitoral hyperatrophy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------

